# What is a good site to help find yourself jobs after graduating?



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

I was told craigslist but I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

First, does where you're graduating have a Career Services department that may have jobs posted? I remember the university I attended did have this and it worked for me. So that would be option A to my mind.

Depending on your location there are various other options:

Workopolis would be a Canadian site that I'd suggest.
Monster would be the oldie that may be useful to post your resume.

There is also something to be said for your career choice as some may have specific sites and recruiting firms that may make sense as well. Indeed would be a job aggregator site that could be also be useful to note here along with government sites that may displays job from a bank that they have as I have seen this in Canada and Washington state.


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

It depends a lot on where you are, what you're graduating in and what you want to do.


----------



## Blacktide (Sep 16, 2012)

Indeed.com is a job site that searches other websites. LinkedIn is another great place, networking is and always will be the best and easiest way to get a great job.


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I used to use indeed.com a lot, but I've since started using more specialized websites to find jobs in my field, which is education. If you live in the US, I would check the website for your state's Department of Labor to see if it shows websites for job postings in certain industries.


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

I used Jobstreet, JobsDB and JobsCentral and found my job on the first site.

There is also Monster.com and Prospect.ac.uk (for U.K. jobseekers).


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm a Software Engineer and in the UK I use:

CV library - seems to be the best for recruitment consultants chasing me.
Jobsite
Monster


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

@Vexed Seriously, your brain. 
YOU can only find that out, you have to search the job titles and read what attracts your curiosity and if you'll find it reasonable, appropriate and interesting for you, than voilà!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Glassdoor is useful.

Definitely get yourself set up on LinkedIn as soon as possible. Networking works far better than traditional job searching these days.

Research companies you think you'd like to work for to get a feel for the culture. Write to them and ask for more information. Start making contacts. 

Also, if you are creative, starting a blog or website to showcase your skills can be helpful (you can link to it on your resumes too). I really like what this woman did - she calls it her "Presume": Iwanttoworkatsliderocket


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh! One of my coworkers just found a new job via Craigslist. $20k pay increase from what he was doing here.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Honestly, you will get the best jobs from getting face time with people in the industry. Take someone relatively important out to lunch and pay the bill.


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Vexed said:


> I was told craigslist but I'm not so sure about that.


reallife.com


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

You may find the job postings but you still need to "network". Stupid society and only hiring people who are 'known'. And AFAIK, the sites don't have a networking function.


----------

